# New Taurus Tactical



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone own or has anyone shot the new Taurus Tactical with 5.25" barrel? I'm interested to know your impressions.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not out yet...

Here is a thread about it..

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=4758

(also, I moved this from the Taurus Photo Gallery area into the regular Taurus area)


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Why are they advertising this gun if it is not available yet? Wait..... Don't answer that question as I think I've figured it out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They advertised the Taurus 1911 since the fall of 2005, but it didn't come out until a couple of months ago...


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

martial_field said:


> Why are they advertising this gun if it is not available yet? Wait..... Don't answer that question as I think I've figured it out.


Why did the pharmaceutical companies advertise Viagra long before it was FDA approved?? Marketing. It was those advertisements that got the FDA approval expedited. Pre-release advertising seems to be a way to get some decent interest in a product developed.


----------



## nobody_special (Nov 20, 2006)

I actually called Taurus USA and asked about the 24/7 Pro OSS. The CS lady told me that they were only for LEO and military.

She knew nothing at all about this:

http://www.golfbusinesswire.com/shooting_wire_release.html?releaseID=109939

Disappointing...


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

It is a interesting looking gun.


----------

